# Premier or Roamio ????



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I currently have a Premier upgraded to 318 hours of HD recording and am looking at the Roamio 4 tuner model now.

I don't need streaming and trying to figure out besides the extra 2 tuners, what do I get from a Roamio that I don't have or will eventually have on my Premiere??????

I saw the comparisons on the TiVo site and really don't see much different if you don't need streaming built in.

Thanks a lot.


Rich


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The big difference will be the speed. The Premiere will never be speedy because of its processor and the Roamio has a much beefier processor that can handle everything well. There's also the app store which is still to be determined, but that could be great if they do it right.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

If your OTA the tuner is way better !!!


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been debating Premiere vs. Roamio vs. Mini for purposes of extending my whole home system to a 4th TV. I have a 2TB-upgraded P4 and 2 Minis currently. 

Cheapest solution is obviously to just add a 3rd Mini, but I haven't been completely satisfied with the Minis so far. I seem to experience a lot of annoying audio drop-outs on live TV. I also find the 90 minute live TV timeout to be quite annoying, as even when I clear the "Are you still there?" message I momentarily lose video and audio. When it comes back I find it's now behind live TV and I have to hit the 30-second skip forward button to catch back up. The Minis are fine for me for secondary TVs, but I'm leaning toward having cablecard boxes on my 2 primary TVs. 

I also thought about trying to bag a deal on a new or used Premiere, but I must admit my sales resistance is breaking down for a Roamio. I"m having a hard time convincing myself that buying two Series 4 boxes in 2013 is a good idea. 

So, resistance may be futile. The base Roamio would be fine for me as far as tuners go, but with built-in MoCA, Gigabit ethernet and built-in Stream, the Plus just seems to me like it might be a better bet long-term.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

I think that the Roamio is the only way to go, the only question is when to buy.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Rkkeller said:


> I currently have a Premier upgraded to 318 hours of HD recording and am looking at the Roamio 4 tuner model now.
> 
> I don't need streaming and trying to figure out besides the extra 2 tuners, what do I get from a Roamio that I don't have or will eventually have on my Premiere??????
> 
> ...


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2423377,00.asp Roamio vs Premiere comparison


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

DancnDude said:


> The big difference will be the speed. The Premiere will never be speedy because of its processor and the Roamio has a much beefier processor that can handle everything well. There's also the app store which is still to be determined, but that could be great if they do it right.


Time will tell as more features are added and updates pushed out how it will affect the Roamio. Even the fastest of processors can get bogged down with badly written code.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Premiere is now at the end of it's life and the Roamio is just beginning it's life. If history holds true then the Premiere will get 1 or 2 more updates and then it will be abandoned completely. The Roamio will continue to get updates for another 3-5 years.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that Roamio is cable OR OTA not both. But that will only matter if the Premiere you are looking had OTA. Some versions of Premiere have OTA, others do not.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The Premiere is now at the end of it's life and the Roamio is just beginning it's life. If history holds true then the Premiere will get 1 or 2 more updates and then it will be abandoned completely. The Roamio will continue to get updates for another 3-5 years.


Wow, that sucks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JWhites said:


> Wow, that sucks.


It's possible TiVo has turned over a new leaf and will support the Premiere longer, but in the past once a new series is released they pretty much stop all development for the previous generation within a year.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The Premiere is now at the end of it's life and the Roamio is just beginning it's life. If history holds true then the Premiere will get 1 or 2 more updates and then it will be abandoned completely. The Roamio will continue to get updates for another 3-5 years.


All that means is the Premire will not have the latest and greatest. It will still record shows for many years to come.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

brianric said:


> All that means is the Premire will not have the latest and greatest. It will still record shows for many years to come.


Of course. You can still use a S1 TiVo today if you want. You can also still use your original NES, your VCR and your laser disc player, but I doubt you'd want to.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Of course. You can still use a S1 TiVo today if you want. You can also still use your original NES, your VCR and your laser disc player, but I doubt you'd want to.


I still have some foreign LaserDisc's that are unobtainable in US in other format. And until I get around to digitizing...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Of course. You can still use a S1 TiVo today if you want. You can also still use your original NES, your VCR and your laser disc player, but I doubt you'd want to.


Sure if you want a Ruth Goldberg setup and don't care for HD TV.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mdscott said:


> I still have some foreign LaserDisc's that are unobtainable in US in other format. And until I get around to digitizing...


I'm finally getting ready to toss out my series 2 and Replay TV, both with lifetime service, into the trash.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

brianric said:


> Sure if you want a Ruth Goldberg setup and don't care for HD TV.


It was Rube Goldberg. 

But my point was people like to have the latest and greatest so when TiVo abandons a platform it makes those units less desirable to a lot of people.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

brianric said:


> I'm finally getting ready to toss out my series 2 and Replay TV, both with lifetime service, into the trash.


 I know what you mean. I had 2 ReplayTV's that collected dust for several years. I went to Tivo after the ReplayTV's was not worth much value to sell.

As Tivo Series 2, do you need that for any LifeTime discounts? I thought I have heard some people keeping them around for just the Lifetime discounts.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, I ordered the 4 tuner Roamio and 3TB HD. They should be here soon.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

ss-stingray said:


> If your OTA the tuner is way better !!!


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

brianric said:


> I'm finally getting ready to toss out my series 2 and Replay TV, both with lifetime service, into the trash.


If anyone has a lifetime S2 they're just going to throw away I'll take it for the cost of shipping. My Niece would love to have a TiVo in her bedroom and she only has a 4:3 analog TV anyway.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I currently have a Premier upgraded to 318 hours of HD recording and am looking at the Roamio 4 tuner model now.


I did that on Time Warner.


The Premiere can reliably control the Tuning Adapter.
The Premiere has two RF inputs.
The Roamio is *much* faster.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Woooo!!!

From Amazon.com

DELIVERY ESTIMATE: SATURDAY, AUGUST 31, 2013 BY 8:00PM


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

If anyone is wondering what I was above and started this thread, the Roamio is by far the best TiVo and well worth it.

The redesigned menus are crisp and sharp, wish they would update all of them though and its very snappy and speedy.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Also on the TiVo website you can transfer all your SP's so getting started is easy. It puts them out of order a little, but still a lot easier than remaking them.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't _need_ streaming but OTA files are huge - with the Roamio I can watch w/o waiting for them to copy from one Tivo to another.


----------

